
UBlock Origin vs. Adblock Plus – Poll - ABP_Becky
https://twitter.com/firefox/status/848973594772226048
======
ABP_Becky
Help us show everyone that Constructive Adblocking beats Destructive
Adblocking by casting your vote!

~~~
M_Grey
...You're not going to like the results.

Edit: A glance at said results is making my point fairly well. It would appear
that when you try to make money blocking only _some_ ads, people... don't like
that in their ad "blocker". When that blocker is a bloated CPU/Memory hog
compared to the competitor which _doesn 't_ show you ads...

...

....

.....

You can see how this is going right? Maybe your strategy would have worked 5
or 10 years ago, before malware, loud ads, endless tracking and other
miserable practices burned us all so thoroughly out on ads. When those
practices had us by all by the balls, "This is unfair!" "This will end badly!"
was roundly ignored.

Now that people have _options_ , suddenly it's, "We're all in this together
guys! Lets be cool about this."

~~~
ABP_Becky
As you mentioned we are indeed making money, after all, we’re a normal
business! However, 92% of all websites get to implement our solution entirely
for free, and we’re taking a cut from the earnings of the remaining 8% (the
really big ones) based on what they earn via Acceptable Ads as those require a
lot of work.

Tests were carried out on older versions of uBlock and ABP, so there’s no
telling if what you mentioned is still the case. For us, it’s not all about a
couple of seconds saved per year (this would be all you’d ever possibly save).

I'm sure we can both agree that there are many unacceptable ads - like some of
the ones you mentioned - but as you mentioned people have options, which is
exactly why users will always have the option to turn everything off if they
don't agree with us on acceptable ads!

~~~
M_Grey
You are a normal business, monetizing users for a slice of dwindling ad
revenue, but you're competing with something that _isn 't_ a business and
doesn't monetize its users. That's... kind of the problem right there. People
who use ad blockers are not looking for a compromise by committee which is out
of their control, and people who don't use ad blockers don't even know you
exist. Worse, new users of ad blockers are inevitably told to look into
options such as your competitors, because they offer a more complete service
without monetizing you. The only market for your product is defined by its
desire not to use a product like yours, and the rest don't know you exist.

So, I understand your position... namely that someone lacking in foresight
probably "suggested" that you engage on some social media platforms, with
predictably tragic results. I'm sure there's a slice of the market that still
uses IE or has really bought into the notion of a "community spirit" around
advertising, but that is not a growing market.

Frankly I'd just keep a low profile and hope that existing users don't realize
that they have options.

